# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Asturias, en prealerta por la sequía

## JMTrigos

La CHC manda aviso sobre posible sequía.

http://www.lne.es/asturias/2017/06/0...o/2117602.html
http://www.elcomercio.es/asturias/20...608161953.html
http://www.lavozdeasturias.es/notici...9164369464.htm

Saludos.

----------

embalses al 100% (01-ago-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Menudo veranito nos espera, pero en toda España

----------

